# What are some good nail hardeners for guitarists?



## Brigham

If you play classical or fingerstyle guitar and use your nails, you've probably experienced some frustrating nail breakage. Recently, I've been getting that a lot. I've been using some nail hardening products, but they don't seem to be working so well for me (so far I've used Sally Hansen stuff, both the polish and the cream... the cream sorta helps but the polish just wears off and chips easily... plus it looks a little weird)

Does anyone know of nail hardeners that work well? Are there any that are specially made for guitarists?
Thanks in advance


----------



## Kenmac

There are some good tips on the Ring Music website here: Ring Music - The Art of Nail Care Also I've heard that eating gelatin (Jell-o) helps to make the nails stronger.


----------



## bw66

Kenmac said:


> Also I've heard that eating gelatin (Jell-o) helps to make the nails stronger.


I prefer jujubes - but, yes, eating gelatin helps. Though it takes weeks to get results.


----------



## Bryan

I had that problem big time when I returned to playing . I was a nail biter for years so when I returned to playing after my wayyyyyy tooooooo long of an absence ; 20+ yeras I had to grow my right hand nails . It took me a couple of years of frustration and Sally Hansen stuff to get to the point now where I don't have much of an issue . I do wear some sort of glove if I am doing any rough labour though . The one thing that is important if your nails a chipping , cracking or splitting is to make sure that you apply some lotion to your nails after you have been in soapy water or anything that strips your nails of their moisture . I do make sure that I eat well and I do take calcium supplements . I tried silca supplements for awhile as well ; don't know if they helped or not . Here's something you might be interested in . I saw this on another forum that I go to . YouTube - Applying an Instant Nail in real time It is a type nail applique . Something like a glue on nail . Go have a look to see for yourself . One other thing make sure you tend your nails daily so that there are no rough edges that can catch on anything .
Good luck , Bryan


----------



## Mooh

Co-incidental to this thread, I'm testing a Revlon product I found in the dark netherworld of the bathroom cabinet. It's called Epoxy 1000* Superbond Base and Top Coat. Living with women has some benefits besides excess laundry.

I gave up on NutraNail, it chipped off at a glance. The Sally Hansen product was only marginally better. Hopefully this Revlon stuff will impress.

To repair splits and tears I generally use an emery board to smooth the surfaces and crazy glue to bond them and create an edge which I then cover with nail hardener as a top coat.

I despise fingerpicks, though I do use a thumbpick.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Big_Daddy

Unfortunately, brittle nails are part of the aging process. Dry, overheated houses just accelerate the process, as well as constant washing and drying of your hands. Again, an inescapable part of our lives. The more water you expose nails to, the more they expand and contract-and that weakens them. There _*are*_ things you can do to thicken and strengthen your nails.

1. Eat lots of legumes rich in biotin, such as cauliflower, lentils, peanuts, etc. One study showed that people consuming 2,500 micrograms (2.5 milligrams) of biotin daily had marked increases in nail thickness after six months. To get this much biotin, you'll need to take it in supplement form.

2. A regular soaking with vegetable oil is very effective. It replenishes the moisture lost from having your hands in and out of water frequently. Vegetable oils are better than many commercially sold nail care products because they don't have the alcohol-containing fragrances that can dry out nails.

3. You should moisturize nails right after you wash your hands. If you use a commercial moisturizer, look for the kind that contains urea or lactic acid, two ingredients that attract and bind moisture to your nails.

4. If you're plagued by brittle nails, trim them shorter. Longer nails are just more likely to crack or tear. 

5. Massage your fingertips. Regular massage of your fingertips improves blood circulation around your nails. 

6. And, finally, stay away from commercial hardening products. At best, they are a temporary fix to an issue that must be addressed from within. You can't change the nail structure simply by applying something to the surface. At best, nail strengtheners protect the nail plate, so they won't peel. They merely camouflage the brittleness.


----------



## Steadfastly

:rockon2::wave:Try super gluing curved pieces of stainless steel to your nails. That should prevent the breaking. They'll be slightly heavier, but they won't break.:rockon2::wave:


----------



## Mooh

FlipFlopFly said:


> :rockon2::wave:Try super gluing curved pieces of stainless steel to your nails. That should prevent the breaking. They'll be slightly heavier, but they won't break.:rockon2::wave:


In the olden days (remember those?) we used slices of ping-pong balls crazy glued on. They could be shaped like a natural nail. They could also cut flesh.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## gtract

Mooh said:


> In the olden days (remember those?) we used slices of ping-pong balls crazy glued on. They could be shaped like a natural nail. They could also cut flesh.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


Yup. Halex 3 star. They worked well for nylon strings, and most of the Flamenco players I met in Vancouver used them. I gave up on hardeners, and went the acrylic route. Not the glue ons, the powder and solvent. It does reduce the tonal variations from square to edge, but I can play Delta or Don Ross all night and not worry about my nails. Biggest problem - the nail has to be sanded to provide a good surface, so, if you don't like it, it'll take a while to get the full nail thickness back. Take care.
Dave.


----------



## LexxM3

@GCAdmin1, spammer alert above.

Update: so the admins deleted the spammer post and now it looks like I am accusing a respectable member of being a spammer. I am not. Above is no longer spam. @GCAdmin1, you might as well delete my post too . Seriously.


----------



## sms_guitar

Hello,

I would suggest the following:
1. Discussing this situation with your doctor.
2. Obtaining the services of a licensed nail technician.

Keeping us updated with appropriate findings.


----------



## PHJim

I have been getting acrylic gel nails on my index, bird and ring fingers for about 12 years or so. Susan, the lady at *Lily's Nails *who does my nails knows exactly how I like them and I'm worried that I'll have to train someone new if she moves.
Before that I used to use the glue on nails I got from the drug store.


----------



## kanerichardson555

Hard as Hooves Nail Strengthener Cream is an inexpensive and good product. If you want one of the best nail conditioners, Onymyrrhe, (no longer available at the Classical Guitar Store) is a product that you can rub nightly into the matrix areas (lunula and cuticle area) of nails.


----------



## Eric Reesor

To fix splits I use Super T thin, to fix a major section of a nail that is almost detached I use a slightly thicker Special T which has a slightly higher viscosity. Best to apply it with a tiny sliver of wood or a flat tooth pick. When the glue is set I use a tiny piece of fine carpenters tape to protect the nail for a few hours until the glue completely hardens.

Crazy glue is too quick whereas with different viscosities of Super T you can control the application because it sets slightly slower depending on the product specs. The slightly more viscus Special T will take longer to harden.

A word of caution; you can glue your cuticle to the nail if you are not really careful and precise. Thin Super T and Crazy Glue move too fast over a nail surface but can be carefully used to fix a split by applying them very carefully from a small dish via a toothpick. The first time I did it I did the inevitable happened and glued my fingers together.. which increased my vocabulary to the profane side of the equation until I got things apart again without tearing my skin!

There are medical grades of super glue that are made for cuts and they are variations of standard cyanoacrylate. So by and large it is safe to use and not know as a carcinogen if used carefully on the skin. JUST DON`T SNORT IT or use it to attach a false mustache or rubber eye lashes and the like. It ain`t suitable as a substitute for spirit gum.

After you fix a nail a coating of Sally Hansen hard as nails helps keep the repair working and water protects the glue so it will last longer. 1500 grit can be used to smooth rough ridges on the flat of the nail. I use 600 or better to do the final shaping of my nails but never use 600 on surface ridges because it is too fast.

Needless to say, if you are into biting your nails don't use cyanoacrylate, it ain`t exactly edible or particularly tasty for that matter. Tastes like cheap plastic chocolate bar wrappers IMO🍬🍛👽


----------

